# 62290: coding guideline



## kovacs (Oct 14, 2008)

when using the 62290 code do you list individual levels within the lumbar or code it multiple times within each area(lumbar)with each single level


----------



## mbort (Oct 14, 2008)

62290 is to be coded _for each level _that the procedure is performed. I would separate them out on individual line items and apply the 59 modifier as indicated.


----------



## cltepen@gmail.com (Feb 3, 2016)

*62290 ICD-10 code*

What would the ICD-10 code be that is covered for the lumbar discography?


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 3, 2016)

That will vary by payer, you'll have to check each payer's coverage guidelines.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 4, 2016)

The diagnosis seems to be based on the results of the discogram such as a final report describing for example the disc appears to have annular tears (M51.36/M51.37) or there appears to be disc displacement (M51.26/M51.16/M51.26/M51.27). Or one  or two of the discs have pathology and the other discs are normal in appearance. The physician typically would state a pre-operative and post-operative diagnosis, If the disc are normal and the reason for the test was radiculopathy (M54.16/M54.17) then the sign or symptom that prompted the test would be reported when there is not a  definitive diagnosis that was reached.


----------



## kelly.armstrong (Feb 26, 2016)

*Billing 77003 with 62290?*

Hello,

I recently started billing Discograms, 62290.  I am billing Fluoroscopic Guidance code 77003 with it, using modifiers 59, 26.  77003 is getting denied by Novitas.  Denial reason is "The procedure is inconsistent with the modifier used or a required modifier is missing".  

I referred to the list of Eligible Surgical Modifiers from the Novitas website and 26 is not listed,  I think I need to remove the 26.

How are others billing the Fluoroscopic Guidance with 62290?  

Thanks,

Kelly, CPC


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Feb 26, 2016)

Flouro is not paid separately


----------



## kelly.armstrong (Feb 28, 2016)

KMCFADYEN said:


> Flouro is not paid separately



Ok, thank you!


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 29, 2016)

kelly.armstrong said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently started billing Discograms, 62290.  I am billing Fluoroscopic Guidance code 77003 with it, using modifiers 59, 26.  77003 is getting denied by Novitas.  Denial reason is "The procedure is inconsistent with the modifier used or a required modifier is missing".
> 
> ...




26 is allowed with 77003; we bill this every day (although not for disco procedures). I would list it before the 59 though, if warranted.

I do agree that 77003 should not be billed with 62290.

The only other thing we bill with 62290 is 72295-26 for rad S&I, per notation right beneath 62290 in the CPT book.


----------



## kelly.armstrong (Feb 29, 2016)

mhstrauss said:


> 26 is allowed with 77003; we bill this every day (although not for disco procedures). I would list it before the 59 though, if warranted.
> 
> I do agree that 77003 should not be billed with 62290.
> 
> The only other thing we bill with 62290 is 72295-26 for rad S&I, per notation right beneath 62290 in the CPT book.




Thanks so much! I see the notation now for 72295. I don't know how I missed that before.  I appreciate your help!

Kelly


----------

